# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Francaise recherche correspondant russe!!

## vive

Bonjour a tous! 
J'essaye de me remettre au russe mais ce n'est pas simple...  ::  
Alors si un russe a le temps d echanger quelques e-mail en francais et en russe a propos de tout et de rien et de surtout de la grande Russie (2eme visite prevue pour juillet), ca me ferait tres plaisir!
(j'ai 23 ans)
Merci d'avance a ceux qui me repondront a sophie-maitre@hotmail.fr !!  ::   
Da svidania

----------


## Spiderkat

Je pense que tu ne devrais pas avoir trop de mal

----------


## vive

Si tout va bien nous partons a 5 ou 6 du 3 au 19 juillet!! Moscou puis Oufa avec d'autres visites sur le chemin!! Majoritairement en train. 
Nous y sommes deja alle (St Peters. et Moscou) en decembre 2004 (en voiture: clermont-Ferrand-St petersbourg!) et ca nous a vraiment donne envie de repartir mais en ayant un peu plus chaud!!! 
A plus
Biz vive

----------


## Anas

Salut vive,
Moi aussi je vais partir a Nizhny Novgorod en Avril. J'ai du mal a apprendre le russe aussi, c'est cho.
Tu pars avec ki?

----------


## vive

Je pars avec 4 ou 5 amis, dont une est deja venue l'annee derniere.
Mais cette annee on sera bcp plus organises que l'annee derniere ou tout se decidait a la derniere minute, on va mixer voiture, avion et train!
Et toi tu pars avec qui?? 
A+vive

----------


## Anas

T'as de la chance, je vais partir seul moi  ::  
Mais bon, je me suis trouver un job la bas, et ca va etre une jolie decouverte de la culture russe   ::

----------


## vive

Tu pars combien de temps? c'est une installation permanente?
C'est dans quel domaine ton job? 
Poka! vive

----------


## Anas

Je pars pour seulement dix jours, c est pas du tout permanent, je suis etudiant et je pars pdt les vacances du pac en fait.

----------

